# Flair 8000i



## CliveMott

Please can any owners of this beast identify themselves so 
I can pick their brains.
Ta

Clive


----------



## gaspode

Hi Clive

Go to "Members List" (L/H menu, under "Subscribers Only")

type "flair" into the appropriate box and click on "Find Matching Motorhomes"

Not a lot there I'm afraid.


----------



## 101405

GOTO , www,mobile.de, 69 listed. They are to big, you can not afford it
new, but for its size there are some good prices , tell yourself No? stay small you'll see more,


----------



## b16duv

Thought you had ordered the Hymer (wash my mouth out lol) version? There were 2 at Polch last weekend, a gold one and a white one, both LHD.

The top Flair 8000's were a wallet numbing 190,000 euros! 

David


----------



## Jede

I'll own up to having the 8000i


----------



## davesport

How the other half live :lol: 

Davesport, peasant spec Hymer B644


----------



## catzontour

Sorry Clive, not a Flair, but a Concorde  

Thanks Gaspode, didn't know I could do this so I just had a look to see how many Concordes owners are listed on here and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jede

What do you want to pick brains about Clive ? Not saying my brain is worth picking but I'll give it a go.

John


----------



## CliveMott

Hi John,
Yes we did order the Hymer version but its made by the same team on the same line at the same place as yours. We had no option but to have LHD as they (Niesmann/Hymer) confirmed they will not be making any Flair / Liners RHD in 2009 model year.

I hope that the dealer will honour the price negotiated at Dussledorf when they eventually get round to supplying it. April latest guess.

OK Is your mobile palace LHD or RHD ?
Is your speedo marked in MPH?
Do your lights dip to the left?

Was this any problem to achieve?

P.S. If it had the payload we would have bought a Frankia for the 6 cylinder 3 litre Merc base and many thousands cheaper!!
But the Polch products do seem to be put together well.

How is yours?
Problems?

Can you make me feel good or should I worry

Ta
Clive


----------



## Zebedee

CliveMott said:


> How is yours?
> Problems?
> 
> Can you make me feel good or should I worry
> 
> Ta
> Clive


Didn't think German trucks had any problems Clive - even the cheap ones! :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## DABurleigh

Honour the price in £ or E? 8O


----------



## richard863

*Flair*

Hi Clive
Mine has the speedo in MPH but the odometer runs in Kms.
To change the lights take off the small panel undo the locking screw and rotate the Hella lens less than 5 mins per side, alternatively cut a slot in the screw hole then you dont have to remove the screw.
Mine a left hooker. The main disadvantage in the UK you tend to lineup the van on drains holes, so consciencely move over.
Kind rgds


----------



## Jede

"OK Is your mobile palace LHD or RHD ? 
Is your speedo marked in MPH? 
Do your lights dip to the left? 
How is yours? 
Problems? "

Hi Clive,
Ours is LHD, the speedo is KPH(not a problem in the uk, I just use the speedo on the sat nav set to mph)
Ours dip to the left.
We have been living in ours fulltime for the last 6 months travelling around Europe. We have had no problems with the vehicle. It is an extremely well put together piece of kit. We carry a 690 cc KTM inthe back as well as all our other stuff and it handles very well, Mainly due to teh self levelling suspension on the back I think. This is our first motorhome and I don't think we could have brought a better vehicle. We had to go to the factory to get some work done ( not related to the original build, something we had put on in the uk and Polch ended up sorting out for us) They were really great people to wok with, not cheap but very professional.

Hope this helps 

John


----------



## CliveMott

Cheers all for the feedback.
I am now relaxed about the headlights and the UK sales outlet will change the speedo to a UK spec unit if necessary.
Although a new vehicle might be registered in the UK with a KPH speedo it will get caught out at the first MOT.

Dave, I considered the lack of interest I would get if I converted a wedge to Euros and stayed with GBP. Perhaps not the best decision.
But there are several considerations with banks going belly up all over the place. We have split our cash assets up so that we are within the 50K limit with any one bank per person.
Had I changed to Euro,s it would have been with Citibank and if they went belly up I would have zero protection from our government.

What did Citibank anounce this week!!

Rock and a hard place.


----------



## b16duv

Clive,

Please please please reassure us that the 'UK outlet' isn't the one in Preston? The thought of these clowns getting anywhere near a van as nice as yours turns my blood cold!

I hope you mean 3A's in welsh wales?

David


----------



## DABurleigh

Latin isn't Clive's speciality :-( Caveat Emptor. 
But he's rationalised his decision.


----------



## gaspode

CliveMott said:


> with a KPH speedo it will get caught out at the first MOT.


Not true Clive.

Speedos are not part of the MOT, KPH is fine for MOT. The danger is that if you have an accident it could be used as a get-out by your insurer or against you in court by a prosecuting council. (The defendant couldn't possibly know what speed he was doing at the time of the incident m'lord, his speedometer doesn't even satisfy the C&U regulations).


----------



## richard863

*Speedo in KPH*

Hi Clive & Dave
Although the speedo is not on the MOT. It is mandatory to have the speedo in MPH but not the odometer, this can have a overlay in MPH and is recommended to also have small markings in KPH.
This should have been checked on the PDI as it is part of the conformity for country, I understand it should have been included by the manufacturer prior to dispatch, as it will be known the vehicle was due for export to a foreign port. These laws are exactly the same for importing any vehicle into the UK.
Striping and modifying a speedo is not done on the hanger floor so I would hate to think it was done just anyhow.


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Speedo in KPH*



richard863 said:


> This should have been checked on the PDI as it is part of the conformity for country, I understand it should have been included by the manufacturer prior to dispatch, as it will be known the vehicle was due for export to a foreign port.


Whilst I agree with the sentiments, if the vehicle was brought to the UK as a personal import (which is the most likely case) the manufacturer would not have been aware of the destination country.


----------



## richard863

*N&B*

Good evening John

What you say is true. What I was led to believe is, it is the responsibility of the person who imported it then registered the MH with DVLA to ensure it conforms to the UK requirements. I bought a car into the UK when I was stationed in Germany I had to sign a compliance certificate before I could transfer my BFG plates to a UK number. Sorry BFG = British forces Germany.
Kind regards


----------



## CliveMott

Well chaps,
It IS the gang in Preston who were on the stand at Dussledorf. The picture in the November MMM of us "doing the deal" includes Frank Draper of that Preston mob who anybody who has been there will know. Dave Hurrell was present for all the negotiations and did some running about for us between the two vans to measure up various bits of kit installed.
We left home intending to order a Flair from AAA,s who were also there but a small difference in the basic spec directed us to the other side of the site and the Hymer stand where the (almost) same vehicle had a subtle change that made a difference. The Preston mob matched the AAA price exactly.

My Previous experience with Brownhills 12 years back was good and at that time my experience with Madissons was terrible, so from my viewpoint their take over of Madisons was a good move for us.

Yes Brownhills had decended to a dark place but I believe (and hope) that they are pulling themselves out of the mire. I had a long chat with Tom Booth at the NEC and he does not have his head in the sand. My opening line to him was "Do you mind if I tell you how to run your business" and he did not balk at that. So I wait (with only limited patience) for a successfull outcome. 
Having tested Hymer in Germany Directly with various questions I know first hand that their communication skills are not good, indeed they are terrible so now understand when Hymer UK say they have difficulty getting answers I actually believe them.

Also where are AAA now???

Watch this space. We have various plans for when the new tardis arrives and for sure the whole experience will get well documentated. I guess you have just seen a taster above.

Thanks all
Clive


----------



## b16duv

Clive, 

I suppose the comfort you have is that it was made in Polch and Niesmann are superb at after sales directly at the factory.

Richard 863 has all the contact details there I think.

Enjoy!

David


----------



## CliveMott

Hi David,
Yes, we have been to the factory at Polch, had a test drive from the factory and have had a long emeil interchange both before and since then with several people there. As soon as they knew we had ordered a Hymer they told me to talk to Hymer, but the last email from Hymer in responce to my request for technical information told me to talk to Niesmann directly. Good isn't it?. Chosing the new van has been a 3 year project for us and it remains the best compromise of our sometimes conflicting requirements. We should have ordered a 2008 model but when we went to order in June we were told it was too late and only 2009 models were on offer.
But we are looking forward very much to its delivery although not so much saying "bye" to a lifetimes savings in one go!.
Its got to be right and I have to pass my next medical in nearly 7 years time.

Finger crossed and keep taking the pills!

C.


----------



## DABurleigh

Have you ordered a couple of spare wing mirrors?


----------



## CliveMott

You memory is too good!!

C.


----------



## Vennwood

So Clive,

I must admit to being a little confused here. You have been intimating for a while that you had ordered a Flair 8000 and now it appears you have in fact ordered a Hymer - I can't keep up with you 8O So what exactly have you ordered?

Either way they are all great vehicles and I've heard on the grapevine that Brownhills maybe back with N+B - all one happy family again.

Pete


----------



## CliveMott

Well Pete,
We have ordered a Hymer Liner 809L with lots of bells and whistles.
Its really a N&B Flair 8000i with a few subtle changes and the Hymer logon on the front. But its built by N&B in Polch on the same line on the same chassis with the same layout by the same people who build the Flairs.
Even the options lists for the vehicles are identical - even the option part numbers are!.

The only reason we went for the Hymer variant was a detail of the rear cupboards. Simply that. How much they protrude into the bedroom over the garage.

I would not be suprised if Brownhills get the N&B franchaise back as I believe AAA have folded.
Where else would they go?

Time will tell.
C.


----------



## Vennwood

Well done. It looks a very nice machine - I'm envious

Hadn't heard about AAA but the N+B owners club sent round a circular indicating that Hymer UK were back doing servicing and warranty work.

What extras have you ordered?

P


----------



## CliveMott

Can I paste in an Excel worksheet??

I have already had made the folded aluminium ramp for loading the two motorbikes into the garage!

2009 Model LHD 
Liner 809L 
BASE VEHICLE 
Cupboards all round. ( No front pull down bed.) 
Number plate transfer and tax 
Delivery 
79600 Limited slip differential 
79143 Full air suspension front and back with automatic levelling 
79175 Garage ties 
79700 Mineral working surfaces in kitchen and bathroom 
79177 Carpets 
79183 Part leather upholstary Ailbury 
9429 External gas point 
79505 Cabin air conditioning 
79153 Reversing camera with TFT monitor 
79144 Solar panels 2 X 120 watt 

79041	Media pack comprising items :- 
79979 Radio with CD @ DVD tuner 
79069 Radio pre-instalation Sound system 
79610 Qyster digital system DX88 
79197 TFT 22 inch flat screen with electric pull out system in wall cupboard on RH side 

79273	Comfort pack comprising items :- 
79136 Folding roof with lighting above living room 
79968 Folding roof with lighting above rear bed 
79116 Folding roof above bathroom 
79117 Electrical front blinds 
79118 Darkening pleats\driver/passenger side windows 
79272 Tec Tower ( To be replaced by Fridge Freezer AES with alcove provided above for customer to fit own microwave ) 
79121 Froli sleeping system. 
9477 SOG toilet ventilation above roof. 

79274	Dynamic package comprising :- 
79171 Third AGM battery 160 AH (K20) 
79164 Combined battery charger (100A) with Sine wave inverter 12v to 230 VAC 4000W peak 2000W continuous. 
Other standard features 
79830 Bi Xenon Headlights with washer system 
79172 Air suspension Driver and Passenger seats with heating and lumber support. 
79959 Side wall flap on Garage left hand side 
79022 Dashboard decoration - Root timber. 
79286 Spot lights 
79194 Underfloor heating 
9403 Fresh air fan above kitchen 

Non standard features agreed 
Omnistore 6900 5.5 meter awning 12 volt motor 
Omnistore Safari room for above 
Smev 30 litre combined oven and grill to be fitted under hob. 
F0311C INOX GT00000 
Thatcham Cat 1 alarm system and Traka.

Is that enough?

C.


----------



## Vennwood

Wow - extremely nice spec - I'm sure you will enjoy it. We are very pleased with ours (other than the non N+B mishaps)

Thanks

P


----------



## CliveMott

Yes Pete,
And I continue to have a vested interest in your MPG reports. I was guessing 20 MPG so you must have a light foot.

With luck VAT will fall to 15% tomorrow which will save a few bob as well.
Regards
C.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Clive,

Yes we tend to take it easy these days and most of our trips are are on the continent and long distances on open roads (we tend to avoid Autoroutes/toll roads)

If we keep the speed down to around 55/60 mph then on a run we will return 22mpg. Any speed less doesn't make a difference. Anything over 60 mph and the MPG drops like a stone. Last winter we travelled to Italy and put the foot down to get south and was horrified to find we averaged only 15 mpg. I had considered having the engine re-mapped but have found that 177BHP is more than enough and it would only have been to increase the MPG anyway but at £475 I could buy a lot of diesel.

We have the RHD version and if I'm honest then I would have preferred the LHD as most of our trips are on the continent.

I was worried by the lack of a cab door however I'm more convinced it is a bonus as it's less places to break in. We certainly don't miss having a cab door.

The thing we like most of all is the remote central locking/alarm system - superb and worth every penny. The rain sensing roofs are a great plus but can be annoying at dusk/early evening in summer/autumn

I had a 75 ltr gas tank fitted as the Alde is pretty hungry in a van of that size during the winter months. My only mistake was not to have fitted a bigger tank. The heat exchanger works a treat and you don't get that cold draught at the back of your neck when driving along. 

One criticism is that with the front blind down in winter condensation builds up between the windscreen and blind. (A common criticism among fellow N+B owners) I haven't yet found a cure for this other than I fitted a curtain across the front, draw that instead of the blind and that works ok but not ideal.

Did you go for the electric sun blinds (or are they standard these days) - I would say that electric blinds are essential otherwise you would have to stop the vehicle to reach up and pull them down.

On a practical point if wanting to be picky I would have asked Polch to fit doors to the front of the settee's as it is a pain lifting up the cushions to use the storage areas

All in all a truely superb MH and we still find the attention to detail very refreshing

I look forward to hearing of your experiences with the new MH

P


----------



## CliveMott

Hi again Pete,
I was intending to transplant the 55 litre bulk tank I fitted to our Scout under the new van and suplement it if necessary with a couple of Gaslow bottles in the gas locker. This will give a total of 44 kg of Propane or 88 litres worth.

The central locking is standard on the Liner version, in fact many of the Flair options are standard with the Liner. Most we had chosen but a few we inherrited. (like Xenon headlights, I would not have bothered)
We would not have specified leather upholstery either but the choice is now part leather (std) or full leather.

But I also have a list of jobs as well as the gas tank I have to do to the vehicle to satisfy our requirements as a couple of Radio Hams. I have an electrically elevateable 5 metre vertical whip plus shorter whips for VHF and UHF on top of the Scout that will get transfered. Its already a tall vehicle so some brigdes will be challenging!

What was the make and model of the coffee machine fitted to yours?
I want to Google / Ebay this item.

Its gonna be fun!
C.


----------

